# Going on vacation



## AnneGwish (Jan 27, 2002)

Hey all,I've got IBS-D and am going to Cuba for two weeks and am extremely worried about getting D down there, so is there anything that anyone can recommend if the D kicks in while there?Anyone heard anything about NSF-IB??Any help would be much appreciated,cheers Angela


----------

